Ask HN: Is there a language with Haskell elegance and Erlang practicality? - baccheion
======
codygman
I think Haskell can easily be that if you and your team become okay with not
writing perfect code. Looking for better ways to redactor in Haskell can be an
endless hole, but with discipline I think you can achieve an unparalleled
balance.

If that answer doesn't do it for you, you might be looking for Ocaml.

------
qwertyuiop924
Scheme. Although it has it's own problems with practicality. Namely, there
aren't enough libraries available. Although most implementations have VERY
good FFIs...

------
boothead
What do you find impractical about Haskell out of interest?

~~~
davelnewton
Or inelegant about Erlang (although I prefer Elixir).

------
UK-AL
F#?

